# "Goverment funded" RRP job....



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Did a walk through of a 6 flat yesterday for a large developer in my area. Right now I'm working on a "budget" number for them to work with before they decide to purchase the property. The job is government funded, has to meet historic district guidelines, is part of a community revitalization & is also prevailing wage.

Was just wondering if anyone has done an RRP job where it was government funded yet, and how did that go for you. Anything that presented a problem for you? Its been over a year since my class and I know I need to brush up on the additional requirements for government work. :yes:


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Most government funded programs fall under HUD's Lead Safe Housing Rule, not RRP. You learned some of it in class.

This link http://www.hud.gov/offices/lead/enforcement/lshr_rrp_changes.cfm will give you a brief overview of the differences.

I've done several LSHR projects.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

If its HUD housing all guys on your crew have to be certified for RRP.


----------

